# Do i have a chance of increasing my RAM frequency ?



## 27MaD (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi folks , i have a 1600 MHz RAMs which are running at 1333 MHz because this is the maximum frequency the CPU supports , so i decided to manually set the frequency at 1600MHz , but the PC didn't boot and when it did it said overclocking failed , if my CPU supports a maximum frequency of 1333 MHz does that mean i can't go any higher manually ?


----------



## Ebo (Mar 4, 2019)

You should be able to do it anyway. I would try to slack a bit on the timmings on your sticks or notch the volt up 1 notch, and see if that change anything.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 4, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Hi folks , i have a 1600 MHz RAMs which are running at 1333 MHz because this is the maximum frequency the CPU supports , so i decided to manually set the frequency at 1600MHz , but the PC didn't boot and when it did it said overclocking failed , if my CPU supports a maximum frequency of 1333 MHz does that mean i can't go any higher manually ?


No it means anything over 1333mhz is classed as an overclock, what model is your ram and what settings do you have for them? Such as main timings and voltage.


----------



## Vario (Mar 4, 2019)

You can loosen the timings, increase the DRAM voltage, up to a safe maximum of 1.65V, increase the CPU VCCIO (memory controller) up to a  safe maximum of 1.1V.

Overall I would say it is not worth the hassle because you won't notice a difference between 1333 and 1600.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 4, 2019)

Vario said:


> You can loosen the timings, increase the DRAM voltage, up to a safe maximum of 1.65V, increase the CPU VCCIO (memory controller) up to a  safe maximum of 1.1V.
> 
> Overall I would say it is not worth the hassle because you won't notice a difference between 1333 and 1600.


They're rated for 1600 so he should in theory just have to enable xmp and be good to go, that's if the board and ram support it.


----------



## Vario (Mar 4, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They're rated for 1600 so he should in theory just have to enable xmp and be good to go, that's if the board and ram support it.


In theory.  Reality is XMP is not guaranteed. XMP is simply an overclocked setting that should work on most systems.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 4, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No it means anything over 1333mhz is classed as an overclock, what model is your ram and what settings do you have for them? Such as main timings and voltage.


Everything is at auto , they are Cruical with Micron Chips.

And i don't have XMP in my BIOS.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 4, 2019)

Vario said:


> In theory.  Reality is XMP is not guaranteed. XMP is simply an overclocked setting that should work on most systems.


post SS of CPU-Z memory and spd tabs. You can run 2x instances side by side and take a ss of both tabs at once.


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2019)

You will need the timings and voltage for 1600mhz. A part number off one of the sticks would help.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 4, 2019)

XMP needs to be set in the SPD of the memory sticks too. You can't just XMP any memory. 

Anywho, if you can't get it to boot @ 1600 with looser timings...you're done. Since you're mobo doesn't have voltage settings(and/or XMP).


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 4, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> post SS of CPU-Z memory and spd tabs. You can run 2x instances side by side and take a ss of both tabs at once.











erocker said:


> You will need the timings and voltage for 1600mhz. A part number off one of the sticks would help.


CT51264BA160BJ


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 4, 2019)

Write down the timings for 800mhz then reboot into bios, change ram to 1600. Set voltage for RAM to 1.5, change the timings manually to the ones you have written down leave the others at auto/default. Save and reboot.



MrGenius said:


> XMP needs to be set in the SPD of the memory sticks too. You can't just XMP any memory.
> 
> Anywho, if you can't get it to boot @ 1600 with looser timings...you're done. Since you're mobo doesn't have voltage settings(and/or XMP).


Not sure if replying to me though I know this I did say if his board and RAM supports XMP.


----------



## Voluman (Mar 4, 2019)

On a board with Z68 chipset you should set it, probably with a h67 too.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2019)

RAM is built according to the JEDEC specification which chnages over time.  You will often foind that at one point, the max covered by the JEDEC spec might be 1333 and then later it goes up to 1600.     Like everything else in the PC world, oce the marketing department gets hold of things they chnage accepted definitions.  Up until the mid 90s, for example, a GB as 1024 MBs ... then one outfit started advvertising being based upon 1000 MBs ... at 1st the other vendors complained .. then they took the 'if ya can't beat them, join them" approach. 

When RAM is advertised it is advertised at the XMP speed whiuch, at least according to the JEDEC standards committee , is overclocking.   To run at the XMP setting, an increase in voltage is generally required, not always. Back then we had a horde of FUD posters inhabiting forums singing dirges of doom and gloom saying that using higher than the JEDEC max voltage of 1.5v would void your warranty.  Nothing could be further from the truth.   Intel guarantted using XMP. RAM manufacturers guaranteed their sticks and MoBo manufacturers guaranteed it.





Literally, only RAM sticks on the MoBos QVL were guaranteed by the MoBo manufacturer.  But I nave had a problem with any quality set of sticks.  And yes, if a RAM vendor's model wouldn't run on a MoBo, never heard of a vendor not providing an exchange or refund.  Again, enabling the XMP feature on a MoBo will generally  increase voltages as shown in the image above (1.50 => 1.65) ... there is nothing scary or dangerous about this.  I have that set and my DRAM voltage is set at 1.67

But something is amiss here.... you say the RAM is XMP rated but the CPUz SPD tab says it's JEDEC approved.  Either something is wrong or perhaps it's just acknowledging that JEDEC later accepted the 800 MHz setting

from newegg

Capacity = 4GB
Type = 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Speed = DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
CAS Latency = 11
Voltage = 1.5V
ECC = No
Buffered/Registered = Unbuffered
Features = Compatibility: Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard

NOTE:  makes no mention of XMP which jives with your SPD readings

So ... with the screenshot you provided, go into BIOS, tho your MoBo is likely capable, you should not need to utilize the XMP feature ... and you should be able to select any of those speeds up to 800 (= 1600 for **double** data rate) via a drop down in the memory section.  A BIOS update may be required to see them tho that is assuming the MoBo manufacturer aver bothered to implement.  If not, just enter the same speed / timings / voltages as you see on the SPD ... if it doesn't work.....

a) use the"'set all BIOS settings to default" option and reboot ... then try again.
b) Look for a BIOS update which states that this speed is now supported.
c)  If the above fails, you can tweak voltage up a bit until you get a stable boot. 

How much you can bump DDR3 depends upon the quality of the DIMMS ... I have seen avid overclockers use 1.94 v on stable OCs w/ Mushkin DDR3 ... That line from Crucial, I wouldn't pisj more than 1.575 but I highly doubt you will have to go beyond 1.52 / 1.53 ... athat is **if** you have to make any adjustment at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 6, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> RAM is built according to the JEDEC specification which chnages over time.  You will often foind that at one point, the max covered by the JEDEC spec might be 1333 and then later it goes up to 1600.     Like everything else in the PC world, oce the marketing department gets hold of things they chnage accepted definitions.  Up until the mid 90s, for example, a GB as 1024 MBs ... then one outfit started advvertising being based upon 1000 MBs ... at 1st the other vendors complained .. then they took the 'if ya can't beat them, join them" approach.
> 
> When RAM is advertised it is advertised at the XMP speed whiuch, at least according to the JEDEC standards committee , is overclocking.   To run at the XMP setting, an increase in voltage is generally required, not always. Back then we had a horde of FUD posters inhabiting forums singing dirges of doom and gloom saying that using higher than the JEDEC max voltage of 1.5v would void your warranty.  Nothing could be further from the truth.   Intel guarantted using XMP. RAM manufacturers guaranteed their sticks and MoBo manufacturers guaranteed it.
> 
> ...


His RAM isn't XMP profiled mate, nice rant but totally irrelevant he only has jedec timings to mess with, he posted that like 3-4 posts back but you must have missed the postcard oh and ddr3 is rated for 1.65 jedec.....


----------



## Flaky (Mar 6, 2019)

Raising memory frequency above value mentioned in cpu's specs requires chipset that allows memory overclocking - either P or Z.

Nothing to do here, except manually lowering memory timings.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

all you need to do is set the clocks to 11 from 9 - you tried to Post @1600 Cas 9 and it failed, but your sticks are rated for Cas11 1600.  Your chipset and chip are fine, they can handle it.

if you look at your CPUz you're at 9-9-9-24 @ 1333, and your kit is rated to 11-11-11-28 @ 1600, if all you did was bump up to 1600 on your mobo, chances are it tried to post at Cas 9.  Change the timings and ur good to go.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> Raising memory frequency above value mentioned in cpu's specs requires chipset that allows memory overclocking - either P or Z.
> 
> Nothing to do here, except manually lowering memory timings.


If he wants faster memory, then I suggest getting an Ivy Bridge processor to replace the Sandy Bridge i3 he currently has.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> Raising memory frequency above value mentioned in cpu's specs requires chipset that allows memory overclocking - either P or Z.
> 
> Nothing to do here, except manually lowering memory timings.


So when he selects higher mem bus than 1333 is he having some weird out of body experience?


----------



## Flaky (Mar 6, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> If he wants faster memory, then I suggest getting an Ivy Bridge processor to replace the Sandy Bridge i3 he currently has.


This only makes sense if actually replacing cpu for a faster one. Changing one i3 for other one is pointless, unless free.



NdMk2o1o said:


> So when he selects higher mem bus than 1333 is he having some weird out of body experience?


Whatever he is experiencing, there will be no 1600MHz memory clocks on i3 sandy in connection with locked chipset - and h61 is one of them.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> This only makes sense if actually replacing cpu for a faster one. Changing one i3 for other one is pointless, unless free.
> 
> Whatever he is experiencing, there will be no 1600MHz memory clocks on i3 sandy in connection with locked chipset - and h61 is one of them.



that would only be true if his bios locked him out... but it didn't.  He has a bios that can overclock.  Therefore, his mobo can OC to 1600.  His only issue was that it kept his timings the same and failed to post.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> This only makes sense if actually replacing cpu for a faster one. Changing one i3 for other one is pointless, unless free.


Did you miss the part where I said replace with an IVY BRIDGE chip?
They are relatively cheap now, have native support for 1600MHz Ram and are faster.
Perhaps you misunderstood and thought I meant swap one i3 for another.
His Motherboard supports up to i5-3570 (non K), with one i7 (Ivy Bridge) option of the low power variety.


----------



## Flaky (Mar 6, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> that would only be true if his bios locked him out... but it didn't.  He has a bios that can overclock.  Therefore, his mobo can OC to 1600.  His only issue was that it kept his timings the same and failed to post.


If it's that simple, then you will have no problem finding at least one i3 sandy bridge + h61 validation on cpu-z database. Happy hunting 



Caring1 said:


> Did you miss the part where I said replace with an IVY BRIDGE chip?
> They are relatively cheap now, have native support for 1600MHz Ram and are faster.
> Perhaps you misunderstood and thought I meant swap one i3 for another.
> His Motherboard supports up to i5-3570 (non K), with one i7 (Ivy Bridge) option of the low power variety.


No, I didn't miss it. Just wanted to point out that that changing i3 sandy for i3 ivy just because it supports 1600MHz memory isn't worth the hassle and cost, as that was one of the ways one could interpret your post.
This board seems to run standard i7 ivy just fine -> valid 

Nonetheless, memory frequency should be the last thing to consider when changing the cpu, if doing so.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> If it's that simple, then you will have no problem finding at least one i3 sandy bridge + h61 validation on cpu-z database. Happy hunting



Here you go 

https://valid.x86.fr/h8lqrx


----------



## Flaky (Mar 6, 2019)

i3-3220 is ivy bridge, my friend.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 6, 2019)

Flaky said:


> i3-3220 is ivy bridge, my friend.



That just means he can't use XMP on Sandy.

I will wait for the OP to adjust his timings and try again.  There is no limitation on his chipset or his processor apart from official 'support'.

https://forums.anandtech.com/thread...iums-restricted-ram-speed-to-1066mhz.2300284/


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 6, 2019)

Vario said:


> In theory. Reality is XMP is not guaranteed. XMP is simply an overclocked setting that should work on most systems.


XMP is only overclocking the IMC, not the sticks. The sticks are rated for those speeds and would be considered 'stock'. 

As far as memory overclocking... does the board even have options to do so? I thought H series was locked down... not like you will see a lot of performance increases from it anyway.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello again , so yesterday i tried to hit 1600MHz , I tried 11-11-11-28 , it didn't work , I guess i'm keeping it at 1333MHz and try to achieve better timings.



EarthDog said:


> does the board even have options to do so?


Actually it supports up to 2200MHz by OCing.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 6, 2019)

does the bios allow you to set the system agent voltage and the memory voltage? if so, set system agent voltage to 0.950V and memory voltage to 1.65V. manually set the memory timmings to 9-9-9-24 and leave the sub timings at what they would be with the memory at 1333mhz and set the ram at 1600mhz. if this does not work then its probably the memory chips are just that poor. i never had any luck with micron chips above 1333mhz.


----------



## Flaky (Mar 6, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Actually it supports up to 2200MHz by OCing.


That is nonsense that got copied and pasted onto specs of some motherboards. You ain't going beyond 1333MHz on this cpu+chipset combo, sorry.

Any more time you spend on this is time wasted. Honest advice


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 7, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> His RAM isn't XMP profiled mate, nice rant but totally irrelevant he only has jedec timings to mess with, he posted that like 3-4 posts back but you must have missed the postcard oh and ddr3 is rated for 1.65 jedec.....



Consider perhaps that when someone writes post No. 14, they are addressing comments made in post 1 thru 13.  The 1st part of my post addressed comments made in other posts, particularly 5 (the one you wrote saying suggesting he enable XMP)  and 6.

But, if you read more carefully, I said that 3 times ... you must have missed the 3 post cards.

"the *CPUz SPD tab says it's JEDEC approved*".  The it here is the 1600 setting

"NOTE: [newegg]  *makes no mention of XMP* which jives with your SPD readings"

"tho *your MoBo is likely capable, you should not need to utilize the XMP feature "  *His MoBo likely has the feature but as his RAM does not have a XMP profile he won't need to enable it to use the JEDEC 800 setting

And yes, i did see his screenshot and the model number... i used that model number to check the specs on newegg to confirm that the screenie was given correct info

And No...  yes, it's well known that some RAM is rated for 1.65 volts, it was me that posted the image that says so.   However, the relevant part is that *HIS RAM only needs 1.5 volts.*   That didn't stop hordes of posters saying 1.65 voids your warranty no more than they are now saying 1.35 on DDR4 voids the warranty.   Intel doesn't get concerned unless DR4 breaks 1.5v.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2019)

Flaky said:


> That is nonsense that got copied and pasted onto specs of some motherboards.


Yeeeah...they copied and pasted the memory frequency setting into the BIOS of his motherboard. For convenience...LMAO!!! 

BIOS settings are not specs. They typically align with the given specs though. Like always. And that copied and pasted BS...is just that. It would not only constitute illegal false advertisement, there's no way they would do that for any reason. "Here's an idea...let's tell them they can overclock it it so we can sell more units. Then when they discover it can't and want a refund...we'll just tell them no...we lied. And when they take our dumbasses to court over it...we'll win because laws don't really mean anything". Sure bud...good luck with that line of reasoning. 


Flaky said:


> You ain't going beyond 1333MHz on this cpu+chipset combo, sorry.


Evidently that's the case. But it doesn't have anything to do with the CPU or the chipset. They obviously decided not to allow it with certain CPUs. Why? Because they made the motherboard, and they know how to make that happen. While still allowing it to happen with other CPUs. But what about that false advertising thing? Good catch! Probably should go ahead and RTFM. Where you'll find the somewhat ambiguous statement about only 3rd gen CPUs supporting 1600MHz or higher memory. Which they can pretty easily twist around a bit to mean "you need a 3rd gen CPU to run 1600MHz or higher memory". Since "supporting" a certain memory speed doesn't really have anything nothing to do with being able to run memory at a certain speed. And is most certainly NOT a CPU or chipset limitation(in this instance at least).

Nice try though!


----------



## Flaky (Mar 7, 2019)

If you've never found an error in specification, never had a bios setting that caused failures or simply didn't work... Then consider yourself lucky.
All I do is share my actual experience. Do whatever you want with that.


----------



## 27MaD (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone for helping i appreciate it.


----------

